# Update...jasper



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, I don't get a lot of time at the moment as I'm really busy! Here are a few pics of my lil man! He is as crazy and lovely as ever 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fantastic photos! Jasper is as cute as ever. I love the last one, is your daughter wielding a weapon or disco dancing? Her outfit is classic, especially the socks.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

A burger flipper! Lol! She was in charge of the BBQ, we took Jasper on a girly holiday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

She's very stylish, hahaha! She does have outfits that match, honest  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

He looks amazing and the photos are fun!!! he is still Peanuts clone, I could not distinguish them other than for the white chest mark that Peanut has now lost.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I left on a business trip and within five minutes she had my pj top in her baby bed. surely this could be jasper.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

They are so alike, even the pj top. Jasper always has my pj top when I'm away from him. He snuggles up too it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Peanut is adorable! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Both are... they are clones!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Here are some more pics, jasper enjoying a water fight. The girls bathed him after he was drenched hehehehe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely to see Jasper!
Hope your daughter had a good first week at secondary school, she looks very smart. Liz has just started year 7 too and is not impressed with the whole blazing hot blazer thing


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks Marzi, she loves it just not the formal attire!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great pictures , loving your daughter dancing and stealing the limelight from jasper! X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The water fight looks like great fun.....and Jasper looks like he is having a ball. Doesn't time fly....big school for your daughter and proper school for my granddaughter. In Poland they don't 'do' school uniform. Much better I think. Nice to see Jasper looking so well. Max is fine and so is Phoebe.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

So glad you are all well, I'm sure Tia would like Polands non uniform. She's getting used to it now though, luckily. Lovely pic of Max and Pheobe! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Poor Mr Octopus looks a bit the worse for wear.....he is beyond redemption now. Lost most of his tentacles!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I've had one kid in uniform and one without and I can tell you the uniform makes a mothers job 100% easier! It totally cuts out the "you are wearing THAT to school?" s and the "is my purple top clean?" five minutes before the bell and the "I'll die if I can't have a ______" (insert latest fashion).


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Jasper is lovely, I really like the beardy photo - that is a beard any poo would be proud of.

My eldest started year 7 this week and he is another blazer, tie and shirt hater. Uniforms do make life easier but I do prefer the more relaxed uniforms of primary school. The formal uniforms do make them took and feel grown-up though. You have been especially nice getting a blazer that fits Tia. My Elliott is sporting the two-sizes-two-big look at the moment .


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pictures, Oliver just started year 10, they have a uniform but it s only a polo t-shirt and jumper, not a smart tie and blazer.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I've had one kid in uniform and one without and I can tell you the uniform makes a mothers job 100% easier! It totally cuts out the "you are wearing THAT to school?" s and the "is my purple top clean?" five minutes before the bell and the "I'll die if I can't have a ______" (insert latest fashion).



Very true! Tia would be exactly like that. The outfit would have to be perfect before she left the house! At least now we just have to focus on the hair, lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

PoppyLove said:


> Jasper is lovely, I really like the beardy photo - that is a beard any poo would be proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> My eldest started year 7 this week and he is another blazer, tie and shirt hater. Uniforms do make life easier but I do prefer the more relaxed uniforms of primary school. The formal uniforms do make them took and feel grown-up though. You have been especially nice getting a blazer that fits Tia. My Elliott is sporting the two-sizes-two-big look at the moment .



We were lucky that school provided the first lot of uniform so we just had to get shoes trousers and shirt! They even provide the PE kit. So hence the fitting blazer, she would have had a fit if I'd made her wear one too big though, but makes sense xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

The only thing Elliott's school provided was a very long list of things we needed to buy .


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm intersted that Tia is wearing trousers - Lizzie opted to wear trousers - she is not a fan of skirts  but there were literally only 4 girls in year 7 who were not wearing skirts. Did Tia choose, or is it trousers for everyone?

I prefer uniform for children - but I think that blazers and ties are overkill - especially when it is hot. At Lizzie's school they have to wear their blazer at all times, unless given permission to remove it - and some teachers do not give permission - stiff, uncomfortable and hot - surely not the best way to get a child to settle down to their work and concentrate?
When Jacob went to the same school 10 years ago they had a shirt with tie and sweatshirt if it was cold. Now they have to wear a blazer, have to have a school rucksack and a school coat


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice to see little Jasper he's so adorable! Seems like he's been having a good time:hug:


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I'm intersted that Tia is wearing trousers - Lizzie opted to wear trousers - she is not a fan of skirts  but there were literally only 4 girls in year 7 who were not wearing skirts. Did Tia choose, or is it trousers for everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are allowed to remove blazers in class. But wear at all other times. Tia would prefer a skirt but they have to wear the school issue skirt that hangs of her. This is why she had trousers, she wasn't happy at first but is used to them now xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I'm intersted that Tia is wearing trousers - Lizzie opted to wear trousers - she is not a fan of skirts  but there were literally only 4 girls in year 7 who were not wearing skirts. Did Tia choose, or is it trousers for everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tia has settled in very quick, and lives it! Phew!!! How's Lizzie getting on? Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Liz was worried about going, but actually is really enjoying it. There seems to be an awful lot of homework, at least one piece every day, some days 2 or 3 when you add in the teachers who say 'do see if you can find a couple more examples...'  it was the same when the boys first started, but it did become less quite quickly. 
The day seems quite long and she is tired, but she'll get used to it!


----------

